# Sony Xperia Z5 range announced - great camera and options up to a 4k screen



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

The camera looks blooming ace.



Here's what you get: 
The Xperia Z5 comes along with a 5.2″ 1080p IPS display. The Xperia Z5 Compact comes with a 4.6″ 720p IPS panel
The  Xperia Z5 Premium comes with a hefty 5.5″ 4K IPS LCD screen. 
The Xperia Z5 and the Xperia Z5 Premium feature 3GB of RAM, while the Xperia Z5 Compact packs in 2GB of RAM. 
Battery: the Xperia Z5 comes with a 2930 mAh battery, while the Xperia Z5 Compact comes with a 2700 mAh battery and the Xperia Z5 Premium comes with a large 3430 mAh battery.







According to Sony’s website, the Xperia Z5 is priced at £599.00. Prices for the Premium and Compact versions of the Z5 are unavailable as of this writing.

Sony Unveils the Xperia Z5 Flagship Lineup


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

I like the Compact best: 






Colours White, Graphite Black, Yellow, Coral
Size 127mm x 65mm x 8.9mm
Processor Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 octa-core 64 bit processor
GPU Adreno 430
Weight 138 grams
SIM Card Nano SIM
Operating System Google™ Android™ 5.1 (Lollipop)
Rear (main) camera 23MP camera with Exmor RS™ for mobile image sensor, with fast autofocus
4K video capture and output
24 mm wide-angle G Lens
5x clear image, without loss of quality
HDR for photos and videos
ISO12800 Photo / 4000 Video
SteadyShot with Intelligent Active Mode
Superior Auto
Front camera 5MP with Exmor R™ for mobile image sensor
Full HD 1080p for video chat
25 mm wide-angle lens
SteadyShot with Intelligent
Active Mode
Superior Auto
Audio codec support DNC, HRA, DSEE-HX, LDAC
Automatic headset compensation 
S-Force Front surround 
Stereo speakers
ClearAudio+
Display Resolution 4.6" 720p HD (1280x720 pixels), IPS display
PPI 323
Glass panel Chemical tempered glass + Anti-fingerprint coating
Display Technology TRILUMINOS™ display for mobile, with Sparkling Contrast and Live Colour Creation 
X-Reality™ for Mobile
Design IP65 / IP68 dust-tight & waterproof
Capless USB
RAM 2GB
Flash memory Up to 32GB
Fingerprint sensor Yes, in power button
Expansion slot microSD™ card, up to 200GB (SDXC supported)
Networks LTE (4G), LTE Cat6, GSM GPRS/EDGE (2G), UMTS HSPA+ (3G)
Battery (embedded) 2700 mAh (up to 2 day battery life) and Battery STAMINA mode
Quick Charge Yes


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

Vids:


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2015)

No glass back!? This might be my next phone. I've got the Z3C and it's already the best phone I've ever had, but the glass is broken on the back. If it costs me £100 to fix, which is might, I might just get one of these on contract instead.

I've been paying £10 a month for my contract but regularly going over the allowances and paying £20. If I can get this phone on a contract for £20~ish a month, I'm buying it.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> No glass back!? This might be my next phone. I've got the Z3C and it's already the best phone I've ever had, but the glass is broken on the back. If it costs me £100 to fix, which is might, I might just get one of these on contract instead.
> 
> I've been paying £10 a month for my contract but regularly going over the allowances and paying £20. If I can get this phone on a contract for £20~ish a month, I'm buying it.


I used a £3 case for my Z3 Compact and it seems to have done the job


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 3, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> No glass back!? This might be my next phone. I've got the Z3C and it's already the best phone I've ever had, but the glass is broken on the back. If it costs me £100 to fix, which is might, I might just get one of these on contract instead.


Its the best phone I've ever had, too. 
I can go to work on a Friday morning, and come home some time on Saturday afternoon and still have a load of battery left.

And I have also smashed the back of my phone up. But I didn't pay to get it fixed. I just put a bit of sellotape over it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2015)

Camera looks great, but 4K on a small phone screen? What's the point


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> I used a £3 case for my Z3 Compact and it seems to have done the job


Yeah, we've had this discussion, but it's too late for that. I did actually have a case but had taken it off for some reason and dropped it. 


joustmaster said:


> Its the best phone I've ever had, too.
> I can go to work on a Friday morning, and come home some time on Saturday afternoon and still have a load of battery left.
> 
> And I have also smashed the back of my phone up. But I didn't pay to get it fixed. I just put a bit of sellotape over it.


I've just left the case on mine. I took it off the other day to clear underneath as it's properly minging now, but the glass was coming off so I just put it back on.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Camera looks great, but 4K on a small phone screen? What's the point


4K is only on the large screen model.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> 4K is only on the large screen model.


It's still utterly pointless at that size.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 3, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's still utterly pointless at that size.


Agreed.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Agreed.


Except maybe for the niche market of virtual reality 


> That said, there is an application I can see the Z5 Premium excelling at and that’s virtual reality. Placed close enough to your eyes and with lenses in front of it I can see how it can look ultrasharp. This could well be the perfect phone for Google Cardboard VR applications, though that’s a rather niche reason to buy one. Perhaps Sony could follow Samsung’s example and produce its own, smarter mobile VR headset?
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/sony-xperia-z5-premium-review


Most high end screens are already packed with fairly pointless extra pixels.


----------

